# Purple lip liner?



## BadLeslie (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm looking for a genuinely purple lip liner to wear with some of my bluer based purples, like Illamasqua Kontrol, MAC Goes and Goes, and MUFE Rouge Artist Intense #15.   The one "purply" liner I have is NYX Purple Rain (which I've heard is a great dupe for MAC Magenta), but because it's a pinker purple, it sometimes turns my purples pink too. I wish I could get my hands on MAC Grape, but I guess it's been too long discontinued. Any recommendations?


----------



## coffee1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't have a purple lip liner rec - sorry! - but if you can't find one, Maybelline has a clear lip liner that's pretty good.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 17, 2012)

BadLeslie said:


> The one "purply" liner I have is NYX Purple Rain (which I've heard is a great dupe for MAC Magenta), but because it's a pinker purple, it sometimes turns my purples pink too. I wish I could get my hands on MAC Grape, but I guess it's been too long discontinued. Any recommendations?



 	Try MAC's Rich Purple Chromagraphic pencil. Or another one I use sometimes is a cheapie eyeliner by Wet N Wild. It's an eyeliner but I use it to line my lips. The number is 650D Purple/Violet. It's a long pencil. Good luck in finding the perfect one for you.


----------



## Gatton (Feb 24, 2013)

I know this topic hasn't been active for a while, but maybe users have overlooked this? Does ANYONE have swatches of Mac Grape by the way? I couldn't find ANYTHING with my Google fu skills!


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 24, 2013)

Gatton said:


> I know this topic hasn't been active for a while, but maybe users have overlooked this? Does ANYONE have swatches of Mac Grape by the way? I couldn't find ANYTHING with my Google fu skills!


  	I know right? It's very hard to find a swatch of Grape.MAC shouldn't have discontinued it.


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't own the image. I found it on a post made at Blushingyal's Beauty Box... or here: http://blushingyal.wordpress.com/2010/10/17/nyx-lipliner-pencils-swatchesreview/

The liner's pretty. I bet it would look really great paired with Heroine and Rebel.


----------

